#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Нигилизм

## Ersh

НИГИЛИЗМ (лат. nihil — ничто) — исходно — одна из характерных черт буддистской и индуистской философии. Согласно присущему им Н. (или пессимизму), в посюстороннем мире в принципе не присутствует изначальная реальность, ибо она не имеет имени и формы; оформленной же и получившей имя является приносящая страдания иллюзия. Жизнь, таким образом, выступает ничем иным, как нескончаемой сменой рождений и смертей, лишенной смысла и назначения. Спасение человека суть спасение от жизни. В истории философии европейского типа Н. воплощался в ряде разнокачественных версий: I) Универсалия неклассической европейской культуры, последовательно антирационалистическая философская концепция, мироощущение и поведенческий принцип, фундированные акцентированным отрицанием (в смысле хайдеггеровской "негации") тех или иных социокультурных оснований. Как особый термин "Н." был введен в оборот немецким философом Ф.Г.Якоби в его послании к И.Г.Фихте (1799). Слово "Н." приобрело широкую распространенность среди интеллектуалов Европы после осмысления богоборческих интенций Великой французской революции и во многом благодаря роману И.С.Тургенева "Отцы и дети" (1862). Ницше, заимствовав термин "Н." у Тургенева, обозначал им явление, связанное с переоценкой всех высших ценностей — т.е. именно тех, которые только и наполняют смыслом все действия и стремления людей. Как отмечал Ницше, "... нигилизм петербургского фасона (что означает истовую веру в неверие, готовую принять за это любые муки), эта горячность свидетельствует в первую очередь о потребности в вере...". По Ницше, нет больше ничего, во имя чего следует жить и к чему надо было бы стремиться: "что означает нигилизм? То, что высшие ценности теряют свою ценность, нет цели, нет ответа на вопрос зачем". Вместе с исчезновением страха перед человеком уходит и безусловная любовь к нему. Н. у Ницше суть порождение трагического распада мира на бытие и смысл. Н. может быть преодолен лишь посредством имманентизации человеком идей "воли к власти" и "вечного возвращения". Таким образом, Н. у Ницше, выступая в ипостаси не идеологии, а метафизики, преследовал цель обоснования жизнеутверждающих принципов, обозначения "нового пути к "Да". Согласно Ницше, традиционный европейский Н. шопенгауэровского типа характеризуется стремлением к жизни "в согласии с целями, установленными извне". Русский же Н., по Ницше, "научившись не доверять какому-то одному авторитету... стремился найти другой". По замечанию Ницше, люди привыкли полагать опорой "если не Бога и не науку, то совесть, разум, общественный инстинкт или историю", рассматриваемые как "имманентный дух с присущей ему целью, на чью милость можно положиться". Осознание же того, что внешнего целеполагания нет, как и нет внешнего для человека мирового порядка, результируется в отказе людей от попыток осмысления чего-либо, лежащего вне пределов посюсторонней субстанции бытия. Тем не менее нередко, с точки зрения Ницше, философы и мечтатели измысливают "в качестве истинного мира новый мир, потусторонний нашему", в сравнении с каковым наш мир полностью обесценивается. И лишь когда человек осознает то, что и этот якобы "подлинно-истинный" мир — не более чем творение рук человеческих, компенсация неосуществленных желаний, — вот тогда, по Ницше, и начинается подлинный Н. Любая картина мира утрачивает смысл, а сам этот мир полагается единственно-данным, хотя и бесструктурным, бесцельным и лишенным ценности. По Ницше: "Сознание отсутствия всякой ценности было достигнуто, когда стало ясным, что ни понятием "цели", ни понятием "единства", ни понятием "истины" не может быть истолкован общий характер бытия... Недостает всеобъемлющего единства во множестве совершающегося: характер бытия не "истинен", а ложен... в конце концов, нет более основания убеждать себя в бытии истинного мира... Коротко говоря: категории "цели", "единства", "бытия", посредством которых мы сообщили миру ценность, снова изъымлются нами — и мир кажется обесцененным". Обесцененным — в смысле того, что ему (миру) вообще бессмысленно приписывать какую бы то ни было ценность /как, например, приписывать массу буквам алфавита — А.Г., T.P./. Как же акцентированно утверждал сам Ницше, именно понимание ума как нуждающегося в цели, должно быть преодолено. Таким образом, Н., по Ницше, предполагает картину мира, предельно лишенную иллюзий; картину мира, радикально враждебного всевозможным человеческим устремлениям; картину мира, лишенного всякого — в том числе и морального — порядка. Согласно Делезу ("Ницше и философия"), всеобщая история являет собой переход от предыстории к постистории. В интервале между данными полюсами процедуры культурной дрессировки были призваны превратить изначально первобытное животное в "индивида суверенного и дающего законы", в субъекта, способного осуществить кантовское "управляем именно мы". История не достигла своей цели: возник человек озлобленный, человек больной; болезнь эта называется "Н.". Излагая ход мыслей Ницше, Делез отмечает: последний человек, "уничтожив все, что не есть он сам", заняв "место Бога", оказался отвергнут всеми и всем. Этот человек должен быть уничтожен: настал момент перехода от ничто воли (болезнь Н.) к воле к ничто, от Н. незавершенного, болезненного и пассивного к активному Н. (Не случайно, что Хайдеггер усматривал одну из заслуг Ницше в том, что тот осмыслил Н. как принцип, логически центрирующий на себе европейскую историю.) В психоанализе Н. понимался как результат разрушения баланса между гнетущим ханжеством традиций и буйством бессознательного. В рамках как французского (Камю, Сартр), так и немецкого (Ясперс) экзистенциализма Н. трактуется как изначальная бытийная данность. Постулирование роли Н. как значимого основания перспективных мыслительных подходов осуществили Адорно в своей "негативной диалектике" и Маркузе (стратегия "Великого Отказа"). Н. требует многомерного и радикального самооправдания от всякой (в первую очередь, утонченной) культуры: по саркастической оценке Мертона, нигилисты — это те, кто "не верует в Бога" и "не ходит в баню"; II) В современной философии, культурологи и психологии европейский Н. второй половины 20 в. может ассоциироваться с рядом интеллектуальных феноменов: 1) С теоретическими установками, присущими определенной генерации европейских мыслителей: так, стиль Фуко, внешне отвечая позитивистским критериям (работа с многочисленными архивными документами, первичными текстами и т.п.), фундирован пафосным Н. по отношению к пониманию фактов в позитивизме. По мысли Фуко, "если интерпретация никогда не может быть завершена, то это просто потому, что нечего интерпретировать. Не существует никакого абсолютно первого объекта интерпретации, поскольку по сути все уже представляет собой интерпретацию, каждый знак сам по себе является не вещью, открывающейся для интерпретации, но интерпретацией других знаков". Тексты Фуко, сопровождаемые колоссальным критическим инструментарием (цитаты, документы и т.д.), выступают по сути сказочными фантазиями-романами (см. Конструкция); 2) С пафосным интеллектуально-аксиологическим поворотом, осуществляемым постмодернизмом (см. Постмодернизм, Этика); 3) С массовыми явлениями психо-невротического и патологически-деструктивного порядка (см. "Сверх-Я", "Смерть Бога"); III) 1) Духовное явление, порожденное русским изданием византийского христианского канона и содержащее сильное переживание элемента православной аскезы: московское православие, как известно, никогда не имело собственно богословской модели оправдания культуры как таковой. Нередко отмечалось, что у русских нет культуропоклонства, свойственного людям западной цивилизации (у Достоевского: "все мы нигилисты"; у Бердяева: русские по природе своей — апокалиптики или нигилисты). Как писал П.Флоренский, "идиотизм, идиот в древнем смысле этого слова — вовсе не слабоумный, а частный человек, не участвующий в исторической жизни, живущий в себе, вне связи с обществом. Быть идиотом — это, пожалуй, наилучший удел, особенно если бы можно было идиотствовать до конца, то есть сделаться полным идиотом"; 2) Радикальная форма русского просветительства — сопряженная с православным Н. нравственная критическая рефлексия над культурой, созданной-де привилегированным слоем и для него лишь предназначенной ("рафинированный" Н. Запада не был связан с Просвещением). По мысли Бердяева, Л.Н.Толстой — "гениальный выразитель религиозно обоснованного нигилизма в отношении к культуре. В нем сознание вины относительно народа и покаяние достигли предельного выражения". Поясняя неприятие русскими однозначных, рационализированных, "чистых" общественных форм, их эмоциональную устремленность к "концу истории", их отказ от логической ступенчатости исторического процесса, Шпенглер подчеркивал: Россия есть апокалиптический бунт против античности — против совершенной формы, совершенной культуры. По Флоровскому же, русский Н. суть анти-исторический утопизм; IV) В философии Мамардашвили, Н. — своеобразный способ пережить собственное поражение, итог "несамодостаточности человеческих состояний". В этом контексте Н. не требует ответов на смысложизненные вопросы, требующие духовного напряжения; он есть отказ от пафосной формулы "Я могу", отказ от установки на преодоление экзистенциальных жизненных обстоятельств. Нигилист такого типа возлагает надежды на "самодействующие механизмы" человеческого бытия. Такой Н. исключает для человека осуществление поступков в положении "лицом к лицу" с подлинной сутью дел; он ориентирован на взаимодействие с "масками-марионетками", не являющимися носителями высоких жизненных смыслов. Как утверждает Мамардашвили, "поступок — это случившееся состояние мысли". По Мамардашвили, "если человек достигает степени самоуважения посредством упрощенных схем, то он скорее убьет того, кто покусится разрушить эти схемы, чем расстанется с ними".

А.А. Грицанов, Т.Г. Румянцева
http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/phil_d...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC

----------


## Won Soeng

Может ли кто-то подсказать, как именно назывались воззрения на пали, санскрите, которые критиковались учителями буддизма, называемые сейчас по русски нигилизм?

----------

